# Cool photo of a cool locomotive...



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Ran across this photo in my morning browsing.. Though it was really cool..


http://search.getty.edu/museum/records/musobject?objectid=56701

You can search all of the Getty museum's photo archives now..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Union Pacific had camelbacks?!?!?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

That is one spindly tall bridge. A camelback! 

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one spindly tall bridge. A camelback! 

Yes, and if you pick 'download' you get a 4000x3000 approx. image. Which you can save and crop - that camelback is a 4-4-0 !


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow.
Almost looks like they started with a 4-4-0, and added a forward cab (but why?) and a tank in between. 
Very cool, Shad.

[post attempt #4...]


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

That's not a tank between the cabs. It's a Wooten firebox, very wide and large, for burning anthracite coal rather than bituminous. Camelbacks, aka Mother Hubbards, were common on the roads which had ready access to anthracite, e.g. Erie, Jersey Central, Lackawanna, Lehigh Valley, and Reading. Some other roads bought experimental samples but didn't go on to buy batches. The center cab is because the Wooten is too big for an engineer sitting in a cab behind it to have a clear view ahead.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

That "cab" at the rear isnt a true cab..its simply a covering for the fireman, to protect him from the elements.. 
The fireman had to work back there alone, shoveling coal into the firebox, while the engineer sat in the "true cab" in the middle of the loco.. 

And that "full enclosure" at the rear of the UP engine is unusual! 
Most railroads that used camelbacks just gave the fireman a small roof over his head, but nothing more: 










Camelbacks were especially dangerous to engineers.. 
railroading has always been dangerous of course, but camelbacks were even more dangerous than usual.. 
If a drive rod broke while at high speed, it could crash up through the floor of the cab, killing the engineer.. 
this happened at times.. 

(post attempt #4) 

Scot


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple wow. All so cool! I've seen camelbacks before, but never wondered about the "why" and "how." 

Still, for 766, it sure looks like they 'bashed a 4-4-0 with a spare cab...









(post attempt #1. I'm taking credit for each try now!) 
(post attempt #2. I want ma camelback camelback camelback...) 
(post attempt #3. Gee Wally, why d'ya think there's not many posts tonight?)
(post attempt #4. So, an engineer, a fireman and a camel walk into a bar...)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like they 'bashed a 4-4-0 with a spare cab 

Yeah - and I started thinking about the Bachmann 4-4-0, but it is NG and #766 in the photo is standard gauge. Make an interesting NG engine though!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the following would be of interest?

American Engineer & Railroad Journal c. 1893 - Lehigh Valley Railroad - Express Passenger Engine - 4-4-0 Camel/Mother Hubbard (PDF 1.25MB)[/b]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out this very unique locomotive (fFF to just before the two-minute mark). While designated a "Camelback" here on Youtube, it is more precisely a "Camel" type locomotive as the cab sits atop, rather than astride, the boiler. A uniquely designed machine from a bygone era, lovingly restored.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
It certainly shows you the size of those Wooten fireboxes! But standard gauge again . . My favorite Lehigh Valley loco is "Dorothy", the inspection engine, which almost counts as a camelback!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out this very unique locomotive 
Dwight, 
I trust you saw the 'before' photos of the mess after the roof fell in? 

And I hope you liked the turntable - manually turned. I used to work there as a docent and we gave turntable demos, so I got to push!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

This is an inspection engine like Pete mentions above.
You can see seats inside.
I love the curved stairway for the brass.

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete

Don't know if this is the one you are speaking of.









Lehigh Valley RR - Supt. Inspection Locomotive c. 1895 (PDF 5.12MB)[/b]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 20 Aug 2013 03:18 PM 
Pete

Don't know if this is the one you are speaking of.









Lehigh Valley RR - Supt. Inspection Locomotive c. 1895 (PDF 5.12MB)[/b]




Yep, thats Dorothy!










Her fate is a very sad story..
She was built in 1895 as a LV Inspection engine, and operated into the 1930's..
She was retired in 1935, and purchased by a LV official..(who was also retired! 
He built a track on his estate, and operated Dorothy for several years as his own private locomotive and railroad..
It would seem that she was then "preserved", privately owned, and should still be with us today!
but..as often happens, he died..His widow, wanting nothing to with her deceased husbands "toy trains",
donated Dorothy to a WWII scrap drive.

Had Dorothy survived, she would be the one and only surviving LV steam locomotive..
but today, there are none..

And here is some more on LV 4-4-0 and 4-4-2 Camelbacks:

The Black Diamond Express - 1896. 

(page 2 focuses on the 4-4-2 Atlantics)

Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 20 Aug 2013 03:04 PM 
Check out this very unique locomotive 
Dwight, 
I trust you saw the 'before' photos of the mess after the roof fell in? 

And I hope you liked the turntable - manually turned. I used to work there as a docent and we gave turntable demos, so I got to push! 
No Pete, I never saw the "before" photos. Shad's original photo with a UP Camelback surprised me. I never realized how common they were in the beginning... at least so far as many railroads buying prototypes. So I did a bit of research and found out several interesting things about them, including the difference between a Camel and a Camelback, and the fact that many railroads bought prototypes early on. That movie clip was among the things I found. Cool turntable, but my eyes were on the loco.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, thats Dorothy 
I have two lengths of coach side left over from a Carter Bros project that will be perfect for "Dorothy". A 'big hauler' power axle should do the mechanics. 

Jack Thompson has an 'inspection' 4-4-0 pretty much like the one above in John's post. [Amazing where these threads wander. . .] I'll se if I can find a pic online. 
Ah yes:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I never saw the "before" photos 
This is one, after the roof collapse:




















As you can see, it wasn't significantly damaged - just a squashed wooden roof and a lot of dirt.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Good thing the damage wasn't more serious. 

Might be fun to build one of these in Fn3 live steam.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I remember that roof cave-in, it was so sad. But their recovery work was so well done, and far more rapidly than I expected. 

Thanks for posting Dwight, makes me want to visit again. Were you involved with building the outdoor LS layout?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Dwight, makes me want to visit again. Were you involved with building the outdoor LS layout?No. I live in CA.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Might be fun to build one of these in Fn3 live steam 
Well, after your 'cab forward', it sounds just up your street! 

I am not sure I have ever seen a pic of a narrow gauge camelback. Anyone? Let's do a google..

Lackawanna Iron & Steel Co. narrow gauge camelback locomotive "Dewey" used in blast furnace service











Backwoods Miniatures makes a 'hypothetical' 0-6-0 in On30 - I guess you could convert n Accucraft 2-6-0 (or a 4-4-0 for that matter.)












Of course, you could go the whole "hog" and make an Erie 0-8-8-0 articulated camelback from Big Boy parts!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd probably do a Camel like B&O's, not a Camelback. I think the wooden cab would be a LOT of fun, and once could get real carried away with it!!


----------

